# Ein altes Spiel wird gesucht



## Rumada (17. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem alten Computergame das ich früher immer gerne gespielt habe. Ich kann mich dabei aber nur noch an ein Museum erinnern wo dann verschiedene Räume waren. Im Museum wurde eingebrochen und es waren Kameras an der Decke angeracht. Außerdem kann ich mich noch an Laserstrahlen erinnern die den Weg ins freie versperren. Es ist jetzt nicht so ein Real Spiel wo alles echt aussieht aber auch nich gerade eine schlecht Grafik. An weitere Details kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern dazu habe ich es lange nicht mehr gespielt gehabt. Auch der Name will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf fallen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen da es früher mein Lieblings Spiel war und ich es wirklich gerne mal wieder Spielen möchte. Lg


----------



## Kreon (17. Februar 2012)

Ne ungefähre Jahreszahlangabe, wann du es gespielt hast wäre nicht schlecht. Und das Genre? Adventure, FPS, ......
Was war die Aufgabe des Spielers?


----------



## Rumada (17. Februar 2012)

Jahresanzahlangabe weiß ich leider nicht mehr da ist zu viel Zeit schon vergangen. Naja es war halt so wie ein normales Spiel wo man sich als Mensch bewegen konnte und sozusagen alles Glatt aussah wie man das nennt weiß ich nicht. Die Bilder hab ich noch einigermaßen im Kopf doch es fällt mir aber schwer die Grafik oder das Aussehen des Spieles zu beschreiben. Naja ich denke mal die Aufgabe war es etwas rum zu forschen und ein Weg die Laserstrahlen abzuschalten. Also es gab in der Mitte einen Raum da war eine Kamera und diese Laserstrahlen die von oben bis unten gingen sodass man nicht durch kommt (So wie im Gefängnis mit diesen Eisen Gittern die halt nur aus Lasern). Dann war Rechts ein Raum da war ich glaube so eine Glasvitrine und so Laserstrahlen die so auf und ab und hin und her gingen mehr weiß ich leider nicht. Lg


----------



## Lexo81 (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn du das Spiel so gern gespielt hast müßtest du dich doch an mehr Details erinnern. Worum ging es? Bist du im Museum eingebrochen oder sollst du den Einbruch aufklären? Etwas mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rumada (18. Februar 2012)

Wie schon gesagt ich habe das Spiel schon wirklich lange nicht mehr gespielt und kann mich daher nicht an alles erinnern. Naja ich denke mal da ja das Museum geschüzt war mit Laserstrahlen, musste ich wohl einbrechen. Mein Bruder behauptet es sei ein Spiel von der Gold Games Reihe gewesen ob das stimmt weiß ich selbst nicht. Lg


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2012)

Dürfte das Spiel 'Der Clou! 2' sein.
Der Clou! 2 (PC): Test, Tipps, Videos, News, Release Termin - PCGames.de


----------



## Rumada (18. Februar 2012)

Leider nein die Wände sahen so ungefähr wie im echten Leben aus nur halt so Glatt und Weiß. Im Spiel gab es auch keine Lebens anzeige. Lg


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das mit den Wänden stimmt, aber bei Little Big Adventure gibt es einen Einbruch in ein Museum. Allerdings gab es da wohl eine Lebensanzeige.


> ...und einmal sogar einen Einbruch in ein Museum verüben.


Little Big Adventure – Wikipedia

Ansonsten fällt mir momentan kein weiteres Spiel ein welches in Frage käme.


----------



## Lexo81 (18. Februar 2012)

Wikipedia würde ich dir auch mal vorschlagen wenn dein Bruder das Spiel in der Gold Games Reihe vermutet. Geh mal auf Wikipedia – Die freie Enzyklopädie und such nach den Gold Games da wirst du die ganze Reihe finden mit allen Spielen die dabei waren. Vielleicht findest du es ja auf diese Weise.


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2012)

War deine Spielfigur eine sexy Einbrecherin? Dann fällt mir "Stolen" ein. Wenn's ein Kerl war, keine Ahnung, Wen kümmert's.


----------



## Prime85 (19. Februar 2012)

Da gibt es bestimmt einige Spiele, die so etwas beinhalten. Bei Laserstrahlen fällt mir im Moment nur No One Lives Forever ein. Da gibt es allerdings eine Lebensanzeige und deine Aussagen passen auch nicht so richtig dazu. In NOLF gab es aber auch viele Kameras und eben das eine Level "Safeknacker". Hier ab ca. 3:40 min ein Ausschnitt: No One Lives Forever - Safecracker - Scene 6: Safecracker - YouTube
Das wird es wohl auch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Nope das leider auch nich aber die Wände sahen so ähnlich aus. Lg


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Februar 2012)

War es vielleicht Largo Winch, das gab es mal in der Gold Games und Laser und weiße Wände hat es auch. 

Largo Winch .//Commando Sar Part 06 - Anger! Fail! Edits! ...Progress? - YouTube


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Leider nein die Strahlen waren etwas dicker und die Grafik etwas besser. Lg


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2012)

vielleicht splinter cell: chaos theory? die bank-mission?


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Leider nein. Lg


----------



## kalanag (19. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mich auch an dieses Museum mit den Laserstrahlen erinnern, muß aber damals eine Demo gewesen sein. Ist schon sicher über 15 Jahre her. Das Spiel war handgezeichnet, glaub ich, und es könnte im Namen "Knight" oder "Night" enthalten. aber auch diese Aussage ist nicht sicher, sorry 

Edit: Jetzt ist mir auch der Titel wieder eingefallen: könnte es "Timegate - Knights Chase" sein? "Let's Play Knight's Chase - Prologue" - Videos - Viddler


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Ihrgendwas mit Knight oder Night sagte mein Bruder selbst auch^^ Aber das das Spiel jetzt schon so alt ist^^ Naja aber das auf dem Viedeo erinnert mich an nix. Das Spiel muss man doch ihrgendwie auffindbar machen. Lg


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Februar 2012)

Bei Vampire Bloodlines gibts auch nen Muesumsabschnitt Vampire Bloodlines Museum sneak (Celerity) - YouTube


----------



## anjuna80 (19. Februar 2012)

kalanag schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch an dieses Museum mit den Laserstrahlen erinnern, muß aber damals eine Demo gewesen sein. Ist schon sicher über 15 Jahre her. Das Spiel war handgezeichnet, glaub ich, und es könnte im Namen "Knight" oder "Night" enthalten. aber auch diese Aussage ist nicht sicher, sorry
> 
> Edit: Jetzt ist mir auch der Titel wieder eingefallen: könnte es "Timegate - Knights Chase" sein? "Let's Play Knight's Chase - Prologue" - Videos - Viddler


Joo, das war cool gewesen. Danke für den kleinen Flashback, hatte das Spiel total vergessen.


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Da sind die Räume viel zu groß bei dem "Unbekannten Spiel" waren die kleiner.


----------



## fuetze (19. Februar 2012)

dachte auch daran...
http://adventure-heaven.blogspot.com/2010/03/time-gate-knights-chase.html


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Februar 2012)

Gabriel Knight, vielleicht dieses hier?
Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers - GOG.com


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

fuetze schrieb:


> dachte auch daran...
> Adventure-Heaven: Time Gate: Knight's Chase


 

Ich denke mal das es das ist ich werde mir morgen mal mehr davon anschaun.


----------



## Rumada (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auf jedenfall schoneinmal überzeugt und denke mal das es das Spiel ist^^ Danke schön für die ganze Hilfe. Lg


----------

